# Texas Eagle leaving Chicago



## Jamie (Sep 2, 2017)

I am looking at taking the Texas Eagle from Chicago to San Antonio. I see there are several options at various costs to take a sleeper. Has anyone taken the Texas Eagle coach from Chicago to St. Louis, then reboard as a sleeper passenger in St. Louis for the remainder of the trip to San Antonio? Are there any disadvantages to riding coach for the first few hours then getting a sleeper compartment? The savings are considerable if you don't travel straight through in a sleeper.


----------



## caravanman (Sep 2, 2017)

I don't know the exact meal timings for the Texas Eagle, but I have often saved cash by combining a coach portion with a roomette portion on the same ride. Sometimes one can miss out on an otherwise included meal by being in coach, but the savings more than compensate.

Go for it!

Ed.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Sep 2, 2017)

Going by Coach to STL is fine, except 321 is the rear coach car on the train. They drop the 321 in STL. Dinner is iffy. If the train is on time the DC should still be doing reservations, so you would get Dinner from boarding the sleeper, being it is only 7:30 when boarding.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 2, 2017)

You could also ride a morning Lincoln Service Train to St. Louis from Chicago, ( probably cheaper in Coach than 21/421/321) explore this interesting,historic City, ( get a Day Pass/it loads right outside the Intermodel Station) have Lunch, and then board the Eagle in your Roomette in time for Dinner in the Diner as St. Louis is Last Call!


----------



## KmH (Sep 4, 2017)

Yep.

The Lincoln service (Value fare - coach) looks to be about 1/2 the cost of riding the Texas Eagle CHI-STL (Value fare - coach).


----------

